Ask HN: Given popularity of adblockers, is Google Analytics still accurate? - litzer
======
enz
As someone who used to work in a big marketing company a few years ago: I
would say it is accurate as long as you are not targeting tech savvy people.

Before working in that company, I was pretty sure that blockers were very
popular. It turned out that not so much. My guess is that blockers are popular
only among techy people.

